# goofy dog pictures???



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Post em here!!!!!


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Not sure why that showed twice...only 1 link to the pic. Oh well, it was double goofy anyway!


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

100% Natural Corgi Laptop Desk Available now!


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Ears everywhere, paws flailing, leash wrapped around tail, but bite is full and strong. That's my Creasy boy!


----------



## Jami Craig (Jul 5, 2010)

I have more of those than I do serious dog pictures...

the favorites...

All I asked him to do was hop over this little 1 meter jump...jumping is very exciting....










So, we had this cute idea to have all the dog's sit politely together on the hillside for a "family photo" sort of thing....we made the fatal mistake of putting the puppies next to each other....


----------



## Tamara Whittaker (Apr 3, 2013)

Digging for change?


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

At what point did you ask yourself? When was the last time I trimmed his toe nails? ;-)


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> At what point did you ask yourself? When was the last time I trimmed his toe nails? ;-)


 I was thinking the same thing! If you're not gonna trim em, then paint em.


----------



## Taryna Mitchell (May 13, 2010)

I'll play since if anything, my dogs ARE goofy

Co-pilot asleep on the job


Wake me up when it's time for dinner


----------



## Catherine A. Lemunyon (Jun 3, 2009)

Here is my goofy malinois Clutch and crazy boston terrier Sprocket and the old retired pit bull Savannah who tolerates the madness...


----------



## Lauren Sheppard (Mar 15, 2011)

Natural goofiness :grin:


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Kingston back when he was a young buck, caught checking himself out in the mirror


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

This is what happens when Cuda turns his head really quickly. Gunfire on the absence, he snapped his head back and forth and stared a hole in every blind hoping a decoy would appear after each shot.


----------



## Amanda Caldron (Mar 2, 2009)

Bulldog one wins!! cutest stinking picture ever with the bowl on the head!


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Howard Knauf said:


> I was thinking the same thing! If you're not gonna trim em, then paint em.


Done it (though I did also cut them).


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Amanda Caldron said:


> Bulldog one wins!! cutest stinking picture ever with the bowl on the head!


its not a contest, you got lots of goofy pics, share em


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

I preface this video with this photo to give you an idea of what my dog is like when you're on her level:










Video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3KbkS_eY1c


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Katie Finlay said:


> I preface this video with this photo to give you an idea of what my dog is like when you're on her level:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHHAHA!!!!!!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Dave Martin said:


> Kingston back when he was a young buck, caught checking himself out in the mirror



Made me burst out laughing. What a handsome guy there! :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jami Craig said:


> So, we had this cute idea to have all the dog's sit politely together on the hillside for a "family photo" sort of thing....we made the fatal mistake of putting the puppies next to each other....


A grownup must always sit between those two. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Katie Finlay said:


> Done it (though I did also cut them).
> 
> View attachment 2589


holy crap., hope you do a better job on yours


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Dave Martin said:


> Kingston back when he was a young buck, caught checking himself out in the mirror


did he growl at himself?


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> holy crap., hope you do a better job on yours


Most certainly. But I don't bother anymore, the dog training wears off the polish way too fast.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> did he growl at himself?


Interestingly enough, no.. he really seemed taken back by how good looking the dog staring back at him was :lol:


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

best photobomb


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> best photobomb


did they eat some mushrooms or sumthin?


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

brownies......


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> brownies......




That was my first thought ..... :lol:



Especially the one saying "Ooooooh ....... this thing is AWESOME, man .... "


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> That was my first thought ..... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Especially the *one* saying "Ooooooh ....... this thing is AWESOME, man .... "


which one was that again?


----------



## Jami Craig (Jul 5, 2010)

Gamble fears "the claw"....


----------



## Jeff Braden (Jan 30, 2011)

Crazy Eyes


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Here is one for you. This one is my favourite picture of my female Sasha during the gaurde au ferme exercise last summer at the CDRM French Ringsport trial in Terrebonne Quebec with Niveau 3 HA Alvaro Olvera from Mexico. We were in Ring 2 and scored a 269.400 that day good enough for 1st place in a sweltering heat of 107f+. She is 7 years old now and is retired from competition, she has always been a warrior even with the funny look on her face here. She has that "wow" look on her face that she just awoke from a sleep and there she was .. between Alvaro's legs! LOL! (picture credit Konnie Hein)


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Bored dog is bored:









She blinked:








Yes, he was also snoring:









And his butt looks like a muppet:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Geoff Empey said:


> .... She has that "wow" look on her face that she just awoke from a sleep and there she was .. between Alvaro's legs! LOL! (picture credit Konnie Hein) ....


She does! That's a great picture. :lol:


These all are.


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Not sure who was looking to eat who...


----------



## Laura Briggs (Jan 11, 2011)

Here's two:

Bosco thinks it's great fun when Martin jumps in the back of the truck with him.







http://flic.kr/p/dTgAaA

Martin doing some attention work with Bosco. I love Bosco's crazy expression.







http://flic.kr/p/dPwjv6


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

We have several wild-eyed dogs here, don't we? :lol:

These are great!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Keith Jenkins said:


> Not sure who was looking to eat who...



:lol: :lol:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

I haven't been on the boards for a minute but with alk the insanity my mind needed a break and this is the perfect thread for that! 

Well with bulldogs the opportunities never stop lol


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

THAT is a goofy pic!


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Don't have any goofy pictures 

he always acts normal on camera. Switch it off tho? Turns into a right twit


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Conan is ready for Monday.


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

He's so prepped I managed to upload the photo twice without trying...


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Katie Finlay said:


> He's so prepped I managed to upload the photo twice without trying...


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

One from this morning of Nina, the foster dog.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

leslie cassian said:


> One from this morning of Nina, the foster dog.


that IS pretty goofy


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

She leads with her nose.


----------



## Michael Joubert (Jul 17, 2012)

He'll huff and puff and blow your house in


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

no want bath


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Those are great, Georgia!

What did you do to the Dutchie to get that face?


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)




----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

leslie cassian said:


> Those are great, Georgia!
> 
> What did you do to the Dutchie to get that face?


I got out the nail clippers lol


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Ya big meanie, lol.


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

C'mon Rick... fill up that glass with expensive red wine dangerously close to your brand new lap top.... yeah I live on the edge... \\/


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

For some obscure reason a rabbit wearing a sock on its head just popped into my head!


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)




----------

